# Singelplayer oder Gruppenplay



## granbenismo (12. November 2012)

Hey ho.
Es gibt ja diese praktische Tabelle zwecks dem neuen Monsterstärke System , ich frage mich jetzt ob es so einen ähnliche tabelle gibt wo drin steht wie hoch die dropchanchen im öffentlichen spiel sind.
Oder anders gefragt was ist sinnvoller öffentliches spiel oder alleine spielen mit sagen wir mal MS5???


----------



## stefanru (12. November 2012)

keine ahnung^^ zocke ich schon lang nicht mehr.


----------



## Caps-lock (12. November 2012)

Es zählen nur für dich deine Dropchancen und die stehen wie seit Anfang des SPiels in deinem Inventarscreen.
MS1 bringt zumindest den Vorteil, dass alle Monster auf die Stufe von Inferno Akt 4 angehoben werden und somit auch die z.b. die Juweteile in Akt 1 fallen können.


----------

